
Ask HN: Alternatives to Shazam? - toyg
In the last year Shazam has become very unreliable for me, particularly on classical music.<p>Any alternatives out there...?
======
latexr
Can’t vouch for their accuracy on classical music, but SoundHound[1] and
Midomi[2] might be worth a try.

[1]:
[http://www.soundhound.com/soundhound](http://www.soundhound.com/soundhound)

[2]: [https://www.midomi.com/](https://www.midomi.com/)

------
aminozuur
Try asking Siri or Google Assistant “what song is this?”

~~~
Someone
I wouldn’t bet on Siri doing better. Apple bought Shazam in December 2017
([https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/11/apple-confirms-shazam-
deal-b...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/11/apple-confirms-shazam-deal-buying-
music-recognition-app.html)), completing the deal in 2018
([https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/09/apple-acquires-
shazam...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/09/apple-acquires-shazam-
offering-more-ways-to-discover-and-enjoy-music/)), so Siri likely uses Shazam
under the hood.

